# Snow Conveyor Belt?



## hockeyfan7856 (Aug 13, 2006)

The village dpw where I live uses a piece of machinery that has the front end of a snowblower that brings the snow onto a conveyor belt and into dump trucks behind it for snow removal. Does anyone have any pics of anything similar to this?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

does it have scoops that help corral the snow onto the conveyor?


----------



## neman (Jan 13, 2007)

hockeyfan7856;456209 said:


> The village dpw where I live uses a piece of machinery that has the front end of a snowblower that brings the snow onto a conveyor belt and into dump trucks behind it for snow removal. Does anyone have any pics of anything similar to this?


Probably an Athey belt loader, I don't think they are made anymore. Penn-Hazle Equipment appears to have some used ones, try this link:

http://www.pennhazle.com/Category.asp?CategoryID=28

Update: Athey was bought out by Leeboy, try this link:

http://www.leeboy.com/showcontent.aspx?id=17


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

neman;456338 said:


> Probably an Athey belt loader, I don't think they are made anymore. Penn-Hazle Equipment appears to have some used ones, try this link:
> 
> http://www.pennhazle.com/Category.asp?CategoryID=28


actually, Leeboy still makes them, as they purchased Athey.

http://www.leeboy.com/showcontent.aspx?id=17


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

theres a town near me that still has one i think, a buddy of mine works for them, i'll ask him to snap a few pics of it if its still kicking around
when i was a kid i could remember them working nights to clear the downtown area with it


----------



## hockeyfan7856 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, it's very similar to the leeboy.


----------



## hockeyfan7856 (Aug 13, 2006)

Now that I know what they are called, I found one on the internet that is exaclty like the one my town uses. 
http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...6046465&guid=F91A5A952DC347B7BAC32C058462DB1D
For some reason I want to say it has an auger on the front though like a snowblower. I could be wrong though, I haven't seen it since last year.


----------

